# High-speed rail: Skipping your town



## Tony (Feb 9, 2010)

Just thought you might like to read this too. Nothing really new, though.







http://money.cnn.com/2010/02/09/news/econo..._rail/index.htm


----------



## George Harris (Feb 9, 2010)

You are right, nothing really new. this map has been around a long time. A few points:

California shows a line down the coast and down the valley, and a direct line between San Francisco and Sacramento. The reality is this:

Phase 1: San Francisco - San jose - across Pacheco Pass - Fresno - bakersfield - Palmdale - Los Angeles - Anaheim

Remainder of system: Sacramento - Fresno, Los Anglels - Riverside - San Diego

The California system is the only true high speed line, except Tampa - Orlando, that is getting any money. The rest are are improvements to existing lines.

Nothing in Texas is being funded by the Feds. There is talk of a resurrection of a form of the Texas Triangle, but not like what is on the map.

The "3C" in Ohio is supposed to be getting some funding for imporvements and speed-ups. No new railroad. Nothing that I know of for the Indiana parts shown on the map.

Chicago - St. Louis is supposed to get some speed ups as is Chicago - Detroit.

So far as I know, Mobile - New Orleans - Houston is getting nothing and is effectively dead, as is almost everything else in the Southeast. Seems they voted for the wrong party.

I will leave it to othere to fill in other parts.


----------



## jis (Feb 9, 2010)

Seems to me that in the Southeast, those states that actually had done their homework got significant money (Florida, North Carolina, Virginia), while those that basically sat on their thumbs and did nothing, did not (Georgia, South Carolina, Alabama). Also it should be noted that at least some of the money for the Crescent Corridor and the I-95 Corridor freight improvement would come from a different budget item than the HSR one, but would actually still help in laying the groundwork forbetter passenger service, notwithstanding.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Feb 9, 2010)

George Harris said:


> The "3C" in Ohio is supposed to be getting some funding for imporvements and speed-ups. No new railroad.


Um... the Tri-C Corridor is the ONLY project that got funds where there is NO service along that route...


----------



## afigg (Feb 10, 2010)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> George Harris said:
> 
> 
> > The "3C" in Ohio is supposed to be getting some funding for imporvements and speed-ups. No new railroad.
> ...


There were 3 other projects that were funded that would provide train service to cities or town that currently don't have it. $823 million for Madison to Milwaukee to Chicago; almost all of it going to the Madison to Milwaukee segment. Massachusetts and Vermont got funding to restore tracks to reroute the Vermonter to central Mass towns that haven't seen service in several decades. Maine got funding to extend the Downeaster service to Brunswick ME.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Feb 11, 2010)

I should have phrased it better-- the project is the ONLY project that got funds where there is no service along that _entire_ route. You can argue CIN and CLE get service, but not like MKE and CHI much less Vermont has its own train.


----------

